
Web can ruin reputation with stroke of a key - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/05/06/MNGBEPM57J1.DTL
======
pg
Hmm, an article "placed" by ReputationDefender's pr firm.

~~~
vlad
Hey, Paul, where do you think Viaweb would have been in 1998 had you not used
a PR firm? Would you have kept your PR firm in 2007, switched to Google
Adsense, or both? Also, did you do any advertising at the time, or have
affiliates or resellers of your service, other than PR? I seem to remember
VIAWEB banner ads. Thanks.

